# Gebühren bei Domainfreigabe des alten Providers



## joerg501 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich habe mal eine Frage.

Ich habe Domains und Webspace bei einem Hoster (NSI) liegen, welcher wohl Streitigkeiten mit der Firma hat, welche die Domains für die NSI verwaltet (Internic).

Da bei der NSI ständig der Webspace nicht läuft, bin ich jetzt gewechselt.
Heute erfahre ich nun, dass meine Domains, bei denen ich als Besitzer bei der Denic eingetragen bin, von der "INTERNIC GmbH" verwaltet werden, mit der ich allerdings selbst keinen Vertrag geschlossen habe.
Und die INTERNIC GmbH bietet mir jetzt an, den Transfer von Domains ersatzweise von der INTERNIC GmbH abwickeln lassen und verlangt dafür 11,90 Euro pro Domain, was bei ein paar Domains ganz schön ins Geld gehen würde. Die NSI sagt mir, auf telefonische Nachfrage, dass sie die Domains nicht allein nicht freigeben können, da dies die Internic GmbH nicht zulässt. Das hört sich für mich jetzt alles so an, als ob hier die Internic, die vielleicht ihr Geld nicht bekommen hat, nun Kasse machen will bei den ehemaligen Kunden der NSI?

Darf die Firma denn so etwas oder habe ich als Besitzer der Domains nicht alle Rechte und kann den Umzug zum neuen Provider selbst mit der Denic regeln oder diesen von der Denic verlangen?

Würde mich freuen hier eine Lösung für ein solches Problem zu bekommen, wenn sich jemand damit auskennen sollte.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Netzmitglied (25. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt wohl keine Streitigkeiten, vielmehr betreibt NSI Providerhoppuing und hat noch nie nuir einen Cent an den Hostingprovider INTERNIC bezahlt.

Melde ich einfach schriftlich bei denen, denn es kommt sowieso zu einen Strafverfahren und so kommt der Staatsanwalt zu seiner Zeugenliste.


----------



## Onlineleser (25. Dezember 2009)

Dann bemühe doch NSI, mit denen hast du doch einen Vertrag. Wenn du an INTERNIC zahlst kannst du auch das Geld von NSI zurückerstattet bekommen, die erfüllen ja nicht die Vertragsleistungen, zu denen zählt auch die Bearbeitung beim Providerwechsel.
Die Frage ist ja nur wie lange du auf deine Domains verzichten kannst.

Hast du mal geprüft, ob du überall ein Owner eingetragen bist? Ich habe gelesen, dass NSI bei vielen sich selbst eingetragen hat


----------



## joerg501 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort!

Ja so etwas habe ich mir fast gedacht, aber muss ich jetzt die Zeche zahlen, wenn die NSI ihren Verpflichtungen nicht nach kommt?

Ich habe die Internic ja angeschrieben und die haben mir ja jetzt gesagt, dass ich umziehen kann, wenn ich an der Internic 11,90 Euro pro Domain bezahle.
Aber ich habe mit der Internic ja gar nichts zu tun und bin daher der Meinung, die können doch nicht einfach meine Domain festhalten und Geld verlangen um mein Eigentum wieder raus zu geben.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## joerg501 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi,



Onlineleser hat gesagt.:


> Dann bemühe doch NSI, mit denen hast du doch einen Vertrag. Wenn du an INTERNIC zahlst kannst du auch das Geld von NSI zurückerstattet bekommen............



Ja aber das ist ja wohl nur eine theoretische Option, wenn die NSI an Internic nicht bezahlt, dann wird sie das auch nicht bei mir tun. Und verzichten kann ich länger auf die Domain aber da sind auch Firmenseiten betroffen, die ich betreut habe und die werden wohl die Internic verklagen, wie ich heute gehört habe, da die mit der Internic keinen Vertrag haben und sich von dort die Domains nicht vorenthalten lassen wollen. Da hängt wohl auch noch damit zusammen, dass die Internic die Server abgeschaltet hat und seit Tagen keine Mails mehr verschickt werden können über diese Domain. Die Firma fühlt sich hier also erpresst und will wohl entsprechend reagieren. Vielleicht kann ich mich ja da mit keinen kleinen Domains mit anhängen.



Onlineleser hat gesagt.:


> Hast du mal geprüft, ob du überall ein Owner eingetragen bist? Ich habe gelesen, dass NSI bei vielen sich selbst eingetragen hat



Ja, dass ist zum Glück so, bis auf eine Domain, da hat sich tatsächlich die NSI eingetragen, was ich nicht verstehen kann, da hätte doch die Denic gar nicht mitspielen dürfen. Aber die falsch eingetragene Domain gebe ich eh auf von daher ist es mir egal.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## _Grubi (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke Mal, dass du dieses Thema schon gefunden hast?
http://forum.webhostlist.de/forum/ausfaelle/106082-nsi-network.html

NSI ist ab sofort über http://www.nsiserver.com/ zu erreichen. Vielleicht bekommst du dort weitere Infos, was nun Sache ist, auch wenn, nach dem 1. Link, dort relativ tote Hose ist


----------



## joerg501 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich bekomme dort sogar noch jemanden ans Telefon und der versichert mir, dass er die Domains frei geben würde aber nicht kann, da die Internic es nicht zulässt. Ich blicke da natürlich nicht durch wie was zusammen hängt, hab eaber das Gefühl, die Internic hat kein Geld bekommen von der NSI und will sich das jetzt bei den Kunden der NSI holen, in dem es Domains nur frei gibt, wenn man dafür bezahlt.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## joerg501 (26. Dezember 2009)

_Grubi hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke Mal, dass du dieses Thema schon gefunden hast?
> http://forum.webhostlist.de/forum/ausfaelle/106082-nsi-network.html



Habe ich jetzt gelesen- Danke und auch mal was zu geschrieben. Weil alle hacken auf der NSI rum - und ich bin bestimmt auch nicht glücklich mit der NSI und bin froh wenn ich weg bin, aber die Internic spielt auch kein schönes Spiel. Denn sie gibt die Domains nicht frei, nicht die NSI blockiert das und die Internic will von Fremdkunden Geld haben, damit die ihre Domians an denen sie die rechte haben zurück bekommen. Ich versteh zwar die Internic, wenn die kein Geld von der NSI bekommen haben, aber dafür zahle ich doch nicht noch einmal. Die könne ja die NSI verklagen, dass ist ihr Vertragspartner, aber ich bin kein Vertragspartner der Internic und sehe auch auch nicht ein, dass ich doppelt zahlen soll.

Aber mal schauen was die Denic am Montag dazu sagt.
Vielleicht ist es ja in Deutschland in der Zwischenzeit auch schon soweit , dass wenn ich beim Händler Müller was kaufe und aus dem Haus gehe, der Vermieter der Filiale an der Tür stehen darf und die Ware noch einmal bezahlt nimmt, weil der Händler Müller die Miete einfach nicht bezahlt hat. Ich glaube aber soweit sind wir noch nicht bzw. ich hoffe es mal.

Grüße

Jörg


----------

